
IPFS Meetup – San Francisco May 9th - leshokunin
https://www.meetup.com/San-Francisco-IPFS/events/261077320
======
mikece
Folks going to the meetup, or anyone who knows: why did IPFS.io select a logo
that is so strikingly similar to the one used by IPFS.com?

~~~
leshokunin
Gonna bet it's a user acquisition tactic so we can get the commercial premium
financing people confused and involved with the decentralized web.

